# Bud Light King Mack/Cobia website



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Just noticed the PBLKM tourney website updated today. Looks like another great tournament this year! Link is: pensacolakingmack.com:clap


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

http://pensacolakingmack.com/Yep can't wait


----------



## cutbait (Oct 1, 2007)

We'll be there !


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, 3 weekends from the Budlight. I am getting antsy already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think my favorite thing about this tourney is the Blast Off the first morning!!!!!!:letsparty

It always get's my heart going waiting on that last 10 minutes to go away. If 100 boats all trying to run each over at 40+ knots doesn't get your heart going. I don't know what will.

Well, let's start the predictions on what it will take to win. After what I saw this weekend in the King of Queens, I am going to say at least a mid 50's to win.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

Iam in tooooooooooo.....YEA


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We're trying to wina free entry from BW.  Sounds like another fun one over there!


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

We'll be in it....We've been lucky, actually placed in one category or another for the past eight years. Maybe this year will be the year we finally win the big one!! If you only fish one tournament a year, this should definitely be it!! :bowdown


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Getting closer!!!!! We installed the Electric Downriggers on Dantheman's boat Saturday.

They sure do look nice










Can't wait.......:letsdrink


----------

